# The Scarousel - The Carnival of Risk



## Devils Chariot

Hey Hauntforum friends! I can't let you all post thread about cool props your building and not chime in myself!

I thought I would share my most back breakingest prop of the year, The Scarousel. I know that's a cheesy name, how about scary-go-round? nope? not better? If you can come up with a better name, I'll use it!

Some of you know I am changing themes this year. Last year was Haunted Tiki Island and this year is a carnival theme, named Drakkos and Killemov's Carnival of Risk.

For the last two years we have had a central prop attention getter that is tall or large and you have to walk around it to get through the yard:
















For this year's carnival theme we are building a carousel!!! Of doom!!!

First you need a lot of plywood:









Then you need to be able to cut circles:









Then you need to rest:


----------



## Devils Chariot

Then you need to build a support frame:









Then a center column:









Then skin the center column with luan:









Then pick colors for your fabric tent top:


----------



## Devils Chariot

Then build your carousel creatures:

Le Horse um, er, thing?









The Griffin, Gryphon?









The Dragon.









The Mermaid









This took 8 weeks so far. Man. I'm not gonna finish am I?

I'll update this thread as I progress. Wish me luck!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Here's why this is awesome
1) it's a totally unique and new take on the circus/carnival theme
2) it's coming from the guy who made Haunted Tiki Island... nuff said


----------



## trentsketch

Those creatures are sick. 

As someone who has done a carnival theme before, there are so many smaller, easier to build props that can fill up the space quickly. Do you know what kind of difference adding in all the different attraction posters adds? Or simple, blocky merchandise carts? I think you're just fine on time.

I didn't do nearly as large a space as you guys, but I was able to comfortably pull together a respectable carnival haunt in about eight weeks on my own. That was with spending the first six weeks building a prop a week. Then I was able to fill up the rest of the space with posters, balloons, fabric, and colored floods to make it all seem grander.


----------



## SuperCreep31

thats pretty sweet! I've always wanted to make a carousel and you may have inspired me to begin...


----------



## The Watcher

Looking great DC. I love your choices of creatures.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nice job so far!! Love the mermaid with the skull for a head, who would'nt want to ride on that?! The whole idea is awesome, and your props are coming along nicely!! By the way I think you've got enough time to finish, there's still enough time, I think...


----------



## PirateLady

This is an awesome display can't wait to see the completed project.


----------



## IMU

Yeah, you started posting projects!  Great start!


----------



## DeathTouch

That is awesome. I really wish I had that many friends helping me. You are so lucky.


----------



## Spooky1

That looks too cool, so far. I want to ride the griffin!  You are a creative genius, DC!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot! I was wondering when we were going to get a sneak preview from you, DC

I absolutely love the scarousel creatures - and ain't nothin' wrong with a bit of cheese


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Awesome so far! Nice PVC bending! Incredible work. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## heresjohnny

I love your use of colors and creatures, really looking forward to seeing where this all goes!


----------



## dave the dead

Wow DC, I see some greatness about to happen here.


----------



## spinwitch

The creatures are abso-frickin'-lutely amazing! Can't wait to see final pics.


----------



## tot13

DC, I've been missing you're posts the last few months and was beginning to wonder what had happened to you. I guess we all know know, lol. This is such a great idea and it looks like you are doing a great job in turning it into a reality. I can't decide if I like the griffon or the dragon the best. 

You know, from all of your past props, I think we've all come to expect a little extra from you. And from what we're seeing so far, I suspect you'll live up to our expectations. I hope you'll post many, many pics of the progress. And get up! There's not enough time to be resting!


----------



## GOT

You know the signs at amusement parks that say "you must be this tall to ride this ride". I think you should have a sign that says "you cannot be taller than this to ride this ride" then have next to it a "Height Adjustment Center" which is a hacksaw and a bucket with a lot of amputated feet in it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GOT said:


> You know the signs at amusement parks that say "you must be this tall to ride this ride". I think you should have a sign that says "you cannot be taller than this to ride this ride" then have next to it a "Height Adjustment Center" which is a hacksaw and a bucket with a lot of amputated feet in it.


:lolkin: that's just messed up!

good idea though...that would be a nice addition to the carnevil. I love the scarousel too. the mermaid looks very interesting!


----------



## Devils Chariot

GOT said:


> You know the signs at amusement parks that say "you must be this tall to ride this ride". I think you should have a sign that says "you cannot be taller than this to ride this ride" then have next to it a "Height Adjustment Center" which is a hacksaw and a bucket with a lot of amputated feet in it.


We were going to have a sign that said "you must be this dead to ride" and then have a little corpse kid illustration.


----------



## GOT

I guess that answers the question if you were going to let kids on the scarousel. Maybe you should make the saddles very uninviting (ie: spikes and nasties) to keep the hyper kids from jumping on anyway.


----------



## Devils Chariot

We'll also have a double chain fence around it. I think we could almost rely on how scared kids when they get past the hedges into the yard. They are in fight or flight mode. Hyper vigilance! But we have people all over the yard. My hunbun hangs out there to help old people and the handicapped thru that part of the haunt, she'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Devils Chariot

*Just a quick update*

We are almost done with the creatures build up. We might start to mache them this weekend, Heres's a look so far:

Kendra's griffin is ready for mache (feathers come after)









Patty's doom-i-corn is nearly ready.









My dragon is almost done, just gonna make him some t-rex tiny arms.









And I rebuilt the mermaid who was too small. It also got some t-rex arms and now it has a big fan tail.









On Sunday I hope to get the carousel put together and install the poles so I can see how these guys look in relation to the whole thing.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

how did I miss all of this epicness!?!?!?!? WOW! This is amazing! I cannot WAIT to see how this turns out!


----------



## tonguesandwich

That is super cool!!!


----------



## Dixie

There's just not even words....


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Wowzers!


----------



## spideranne

This project is completely insane, but can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

How did I miss this?
Amazing work so far DC, cant wait to see it done.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I want a doom-i-corn!


----------



## MorbidMariah

So. Freakin. Cool.


----------



## Devils Chariot

*Whats going down*

here's a little progress update:

This weekend Zack finished his Fiji mermaid!









Patty mached her doom-i-corn and finished the head for it.









Kendra mached her gryphon and was finishing the wings.









I have Friday off so I'll be macheing all my creatures that day. Next weekend should see some of these guys painted and the carousel painted or at least blinged out! Stay tuned!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The mermaid is gorgeous! This is going to be such an amazing prop when it's all done.


----------



## tot13

C'mon! I know you took more pics than that!


----------



## trentsketch

The doomicorn head is adorable. It's so smooth and pretty. I want one.

I mean...it's terrifying. It's going to give me nightmares tonight.

In all seriousness, the characters look great so far. I'm just obsessed with unicorns.


----------



## Rahnefan

Lubbin me some mermaid. Really nice. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Dixie

See, thats just something my mind could NEVER dream up, and thats what makes it so creepy - it's so unnatural that it MUST be evil, LOL


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

SO here I was looking at this The Scarousel - The Carnival of Risk thread, thinking I'm not into scary carnivals and clowns, but the haunter in me made me click to open it (you know what they say about curiosity)! Now I have be slain by the thinking and effort into this prop DC! This is way to cool and I have now reviewed the thread at least three time this morning and will follow your progress hoping to catch a look at the finished product soon. Great work from a dark mind!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Johnny, I'm not that big into scary carnivals or clowns either, but anything that comes out of the twisted mind of Devil's Chariot is well worth looking at


----------



## morbidmike

yes DC is a sick twisted demented individual and thats why he's my friend!!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot

morbid mike said:


> yes DC is a sick twisted demented individual and thats why he's my friend!!!!


Thanks Buddy!

Ya'll might find it interesting that the carnival theme was not my idea. It was one of 3 themes that the family voted on. I HATE CLOWNS but I thought I could make it different if I shifted the focus to other parts of the carnival and other times and places. So no Killer Clowns from Outer Space (though I love that movie), no chainsaws, no jack in the boxes, no dot room, none of the stuff that we have all seen a hundred times at haunted houses.

Well ok, you will walk through a giant clowns mouth to enter the funhouse, but that's it!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its looking awesome DC! i love what you've done so far!


----------



## fick209

Holy smokes, unbelievable!!!


----------



## Spooklights

I love it! The Fiji mermaid is my favorite, but all the creatures are great. Keep us posted!


----------



## nixie

Wow... holy flipping crap!!! This is amazing!!!


----------



## Spooky1

The mermaid is a beauty!


----------



## pagan

DC.. You have done it again.. Er.. Again! Nice work!


----------



## Terra

Holy Hemlock! That is unbelievably, super inventively, awesomely terrificly, *WOWZER!*


----------



## Zurgh

Too cool! I love it. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kaoru

This looks great! I'm also not a Carnival fan but this idea of yours looks REAL good! Great job! The mermaid looks great, but I'm curiouse to see the final look of the gryphon and the rest of the scarousel!


----------



## PropBoy

WOW after reading/seeing this, it just proves

*I gots NO game* 

excellent prop
-PB


----------



## Chrysaor

Looks great!!!!!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Simply brilliant work...love your armature construction as well...just perfect.


----------



## cerinad

Wow.. i can't wait to see more. How do you get so much help. I mention needing help and everyone disappears like magic. Lol. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Devils Chariot

cerinad said:


> Wow.. i can't wait to see more. How do you get so much help. I mention needing help and everyone disappears like magic. Lol. Keep up the good work!


it helps when everyone else in the family is nuts for halloween too.


----------



## Giles

WOW! That thing is going to be incredible. As for the giant clown mouth entrance to the funhouse, I think that is where my walk through would end. LOL I'm SOOOOOO not fond of clowns. Usually the scary clowns don't bother me, it's the normal, everyday, ringling Bros. clowns that creep me out, but there is just something really wrong about walking through a clowns mouth. There just can't be anything good on the other side. LOL


----------



## Revenant

Good God. Un f***ing believable. You are off the hook.
I was so disheartened to hear you say a while back that you're retiring Tiki Island, and for a carnival theme... I was thinking "well that's a step backwards." But you only move in one direction.

I have a feeling this carnevil is going to make Boney Island look like a yard full of inflatables by the time it's done. You (and your crew) are Da Man (even the women.)

Hey, I just thought of something... the Cauldron Creep could be working the concession stand... instead of stirring a pot he could be rolling up a big thing of cotton candy...


----------



## Devils Chariot

Revenant said:


> Hey, I just thought of something... the Cauldron Creep could be working the concession stand... instead of stirring a pot he could be rolling up a big thing of cotton candy...


Already thought of it! HA HA!

Candy Creep and the sweet shack. I bought hi costume back in july, and made his candy props already. Just need to build the sweet shack and re-do his motors and frame (tune-up).

I'll post pics when I am done.


----------



## tot13

Devils Chariot said:


> I'll post pics when I am done.


Don't wait until you're done!


----------



## Dixie

Devils Chariot said:


> Already thought of it! HA HA!


Oh man..... when Rev starts thinking on the same page with DC, we are ALL in trouble!! hahaha!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Now this is making me think that I may like a good carnevil!


----------



## Devils Chariot

After a much needed labor day break we got back to building!

patty Finished her carousel creature:



















Patty, Kendra, and Tricia then started the decoration of the carousel:









There will be mirrors on each panel.









This shot shows the color and the pattern used on the center column.

Patty has finished sewing the top of the carousel:










I also finished the assembly for the top and a support to hold the tent top up and in place. Just needs some grommets, some hook screws, and a bit of tweaking and that should be done this coming weekend. I would like to have it completely assembled by sunday. I'll have to cross my fingers!


----------



## tot13

DC, that's coming along beautifully! Thanks for posting more pics!


----------



## SuperCreep31

one of my favorite props for sure!


----------



## IMU

love it DC ... coming along nicely!


----------



## nixie

Lookin' good!! There are so many elements to this prop, lots of hard work there!! It's going to be nothing short of amazing!!


----------



## debbie5

I want your budget.

It looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The face on that carousel creature is beautifully reptilian.


----------



## fick209

Wow, amazing work!


----------



## Aelwyn

Sooooo cool! can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Regions Beyond

I really love this, all the creatures look fantastic..great stuff. I like the fiji mermaid "horse" best of course :xbones:


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Awesome job so far!!


----------



## Devils Chariot

We are almost done! Tomorrow we cut and install the edging and some lights. After that is just paint and bling!

















Real poles installed here. This thing is in ist actual assemble stage. Nice and solid, goes together pretty quick, and come apart in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Kaoru

If you have a group of people helping then yeah I can imagine it would take 10 minutes to take apart, although if one person did this, it take a while. NICE job! Love it! Have you decided what type of design or colors you will use for this?


----------



## Devils Chariot

Kaoru said:


> Have you decided what type of design or colors you will use for this?


Red and Gold! The Russians wouldn't have it any other way!!!:googly::googly::googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I want to ride the Scarousel!


----------



## PirateLady

Great job...love the details on your creatures.....


----------



## GOT

Very cool. What kind of lighting are you planning on using? Seems to me like the beasts need red lights from below.


----------



## Devils Chariot

GOT said:


> Very cool. What kind of lighting are you planning on using? Seems to me like the beasts need red lights from below.


I am going to put chase lights above, and then drill some small holes for mini led spots (single ultra bright LED on an armature wire) to shine up from below.


----------



## The Pod

WOW! That's looking great!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Here is the finished prop:


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

Love me some Fiji Mermaid.


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow unreal! You actually topped yourself from the last display. Beautiful job!!!


----------



## SuperCreep31

wow i am very impressed we have a new king of the carnival!


----------



## Black Cat

Wow!!!! that is fantastic. Where does one store a haunted carousel???


----------



## Dixie

So utterly unique that I can't seem to find appropriate words. I love it, and have so enjoyed watching it come along for the past few months. And for the record, I'm a big fan of the dragon, my definite favorite  Thanks DC, for taking us along on the build.


----------



## IMU

WOW is right! WOW!


----------



## dave the dead

I've been waiting on these pictures....very nice DC! It will be fun to watch this theme grow.


----------



## DeathTouch

My god! You are the man! That is flipping awesome!


----------



## Spooky1

You've created a masterpiece! It's beautiful. I love the dragons face.


----------



## fick209

That is incredibly beautiful! Fantastic work!


----------



## debbie5

"Daddy! *I* want a Scare-O-Sel and I want it NOW!" (stamping foot)


----------



## ghost37

This is absolutely incredible!!! WOW!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I need another word that's more "wow" than "wow".

It's....it's......*Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious*!

Any one of the individual animals would be amazing stand-alone props. Put together into one carousel theme, they're beyond astounding.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Thanks for the kind words everyone!

This prop was a huge engineering puzzle for me. It took way too long to make, almost to the point where it became a morale problem for us, and it set back a lot of other projects that didn't get finished or the time and attention they needed. In the end though, it was worth it. It's huge, it fills the yard, and is a great redirection (_you have to walk all the way around it_) that makes the haunt seem bigger.


----------



## Spooky1

Now if you would only make table top sized ones, you'd make a fortune selling them to forum members!


----------



## dominic81

One of the coolest props I have ever seen. I vote to leave it up year round lol


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

That is just so fantastic...I have no words...just fantastic.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

There's nothing I can say that hasn't been said already. Just incredible!


----------



## debbie5

Can you make one sturdy enough to make it into a rocking chair type, rideable animal?? I want one.


----------



## Northern Touch

I love this prop and was thinking of makeing somthing close to it for our pro haunt....but was thinking of doing it a bit smaller>> I was wodering if you made it in section so it can be taken apart easily then put back up the next season??


----------



## Devils Chariot

Northern Touch said:


> I love this prop and was thinking of makeing somthing close to it for our pro haunt....but was thinking of doing it a bit smaller>> I was wodering if you made it in section so it can be taken apart easily then put back up the next season??


I made it so it comes apart. I thought I'd make a how-to if only to chronicle how it went together. If you go to my haunt blog, you'll see the progress and it might give you enough info until I can make the model in sketch up.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I just got back around to checking on your thread for this. All your hard work and the work of all the others shows through in this amazing prop. I can't think of a thing I could add to what has already been said. Your an inspiration to quality workmenship and imagination. 
Thanks for sharing your project with us.


----------



## Evil Queen

Wow your scarousel is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Creep Cringle

I hope I get to this level of creativity some day. Not only is this prop massive it is original, incredibly detailed and plain and simple just one of the coolest things I've seen. Congratulations on such an awesome project. I too think a table top version would sell like hot cakes!


----------



## Devils Chariot

That's two requests for a tabletop version so far. If enough people were interested, I'd take a crack at it. Anyone else interested? I'dmake it a 1:12 scale so it would be 11" across and 12" tall.


----------



## bobzilla

Awesome haunt dude


----------



## Eeeekim

This thing is GREAT! I love all the creatures. The sideshow mermaid is sweet!
I see you used some of those Michael's mache skull masks at the top of the ride.
They are the best and a steal. I Pull 2 of those to work this years in my own haunt.
Very awesome job.


----------



## Dark Star

Just taking a look at this DC after being off the grid....lol

Amazing work!


----------



## HauntCast

That is one intensive prop. I need to get me some minions for the haunt. Skully is no help with prop making.


----------



## Devils Chariot

*Just Uploaded our Haunt Video!*

Wrong thread . Dang it. Go look at my haunt photos thread. thats what I was trying to update.


----------



## Headless

Every time this thread pops up from time to time I am in awe!!!!


----------



## ladysherry

This thread popped up at the right time. I am doing a carnival theme this year and it gave me the push I needed for details. It's all in the details.
Thanks for making a TOTALLY AWESOME prop.


----------



## Cat_Bones

Wow i'm absolutely speechless! 
I would totally want a tabletop edition!!


----------

